

Google Replaces JavaScript with Google Dart? - tarikozket
http://www.webdesigntalks.com/google-replaces-java-script-google-dart/

======
benologist
Pretty blatant plagiarism:

[http://thenextweb.com/google/2013/04/16/google-speeds-up-
its...](http://thenextweb.com/google/2013/04/16/google-speeds-up-its-
javascript-alternative-dart-compiler-and-vm-says-no-more-core-library-
breaking-changes/)

~~~
wnevets
> Source: The Next Web is it plagiarism if its sourced? This is just blog
> spam.

~~~
benologist
They've pretty much reworded the article (that they didn't even link to) which
is dictionary-definition style plagiarism.

